# GA Ride



## Cain64 (May 31, 2012)

Anyone in GA looking to get together a ride?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

what part of GA are you in? I'm always down for a weekend ride.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redneckdude120 (Apr 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting together for a ride, but i gotta leave for the rest of the month for the army. Maybe when i get back i'll get me a new brute then i can go for a ride with some of yall. Always nice to meet people from the forum and have new people to ride with.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Me and some others are heading to creek bottom this weekend.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Depends on when and where for me... as for creek bottom I can't this weekend

wishing I was riding


----------



## Cain64 (May 31, 2012)

im always up for a ride finally finishing my speaker tube tomorrow and parts will be here friday. Everyone here will most likely have a bigger bike then mine.


----------

